# Amazing dresses!



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 10, 2006)

http://www.stopstaringclothing.com/

Check it out., Its in the Fashion district in Los Angeles.. amazing Vintage style dresses.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 11, 2006)

Stop Starring is one of my favorite brands! I have a nice collection from them including an _amazing_ long black coat. They had a sample sale this past weekend and I really wanted to go but it was my nephew's 1st Birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




They had a dress called "the Bernadette" but I wasn't really into it, I thought that was cool though! I have a list of dresses that I want from them right now


----------



## aeni (Dec 12, 2006)

I sometimes wish I could find places that make vintage era day dresses instead of pin-up.  But I can understand their reasons for making what the majority wants.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 12, 2006)

so so cute... i think you started a beautiful thing ive already looked at like 3 things i want to order


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 12, 2006)

My dads girlfriend went to the sample sale and came home with  7 dresses!! ALL of them were just Gorgeous ! Now I want to go down there and try some on!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_My dads girlfriend went to the sample sale and came home with  7 dresses!! ALL of them were just Gorgeous ! Now I want to go down there and try some on!_

 
Ah I'm so jealous! What were the prices like?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 12, 2006)

you know I didn't ask. but she did tell me that she found a dress there (one she had purchased for 100 bucks a few weeks ago) on the sale rack.. for 30 bucks!


----------

